
Apple’s Radical Approach to News: Humans Over Machines - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/25/technology/apple-news-humans-algorithms.html
======
Jyaif
Apple's radical approach is to... report news like every news outlet has done
since the beginning of time.

Only with Apple can this seem like a revolution.

~~~
mikestew
The second sentence dealt with your objection. Additionally, not "every" news
outlet is reporting in the fashion you describe, also pointed out in the
article. I would argue that the refutation of your sentence to be the very
reason the NYT published the article in the first place.

